# Hi all!



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey, welcome to the forum 

Don't be shy, we are not!

Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> Hey, welcome to the forum
> 
> *Don't be shy, we are not!*
> 
> Hev x


In your case, Hev, I can certainly vouch for it!

 :wink: :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, welcome to the forum
> ...


 :roll: - thanks! :lol:

Urmmmm, what happened to the original post???? - I replied to a thread! :?

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

:?

:-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev ,how do you know what shy means ? :lol: :lol:


----------

